# Which MAC items do you wish you hadn't bought - Spin Off



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 26, 2007)

I wish that I hadn't gotten "Off The Radar" pigment, and I know if I think hard enough there are others that I regret, not many though.  How about you all.


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 26, 2007)

I am not very good at applying eyeliner, I have really not used my shade stick at all , maybe one day  I will find a use for it , right now whenever I use it , I end up looking like crap 
 I have a pallet from Color Schemes , I got it in 03 I think , I have very little use for the colors , most of the colors don't look good on me and I never use them


----------



## Hilly (Nov 26, 2007)

Idol eyes. Ugh.


----------



## liv (Nov 26, 2007)

I have Swan Lake (bought partly because I love the name), and it's pretty and all, I just haven't found a way for it to be really flattering to me.  Oh well.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Top of the list: 
-Provence pigment---far too chalky, shoulda put it down before I walked out of the store!!!
-New Vegas MSF--gets no use as I <3 my Rose BB Shimmer Brick and Dancing Light Beauty powders


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 27, 2007)

-off the radar pigment
-provence pigment

hmmm that's all i can think of now.....but i have so much other MAC crap sitting in a drawer!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sunspill loose beauty powder, it gets all over the place


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Nov 27, 2007)

mauvement and jardin aires pigment =______= they just look like a bunch of sparkle on my lids.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 27, 2007)

Probably deep truth eyeshadow. I use it sometimes but I don't like blues all that much on me.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 27, 2007)

Tealo powerpoint liner
Engaging MES-I could pulled off these colors with some other eyeshadows I own.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 27, 2007)

any of the foundations. awful cystic breakouts ruined my skin


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 27, 2007)

- i will regret buying *Creme De Violet e/s* forever! ugh.. everytime i look at it i think i should've got Stars n Rockets e/s instead
- *Syrup l/s*.. looked like cheap toy lipstick on me, gave it to my mom & it looks much better on her
- *Pure Vanity l/g*.. pretty but blue-reds are not for me
- *Pink Venus e/s*.. loads of fall out + no pigment
- Concealer stick in *NW15*? lol im NC25 >_< this was before i knew the difference between NW and NC =P


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 27, 2007)

The Couture Lipglass. The pale pink one... I hate it.
The white Glitz Gloss. They don't come out very sparkley! Lustreglass and pearled Lip/Plushglasses are much better.
So many pigments... I barely ever use pigments!! D: Too many!


----------



## pinkular (Nov 27, 2007)

my fluidlines only cuz i rarely use them since im lazy and just line with shadows most of the time


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 27, 2007)

Perfectly Pink l/g. Everytime I try to put this on it gets sticky and it gets into line and makes my lips look like they're chapped and flakey. Even when I put it on top of balm. Its horrible. Gadabout l/g from Novel Twist does the same thing. They're horrible.


----------



## gingerbelle (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_any of the foundations. awful cystic breakouts ruined my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## bartp (Nov 27, 2007)

-New Vegas MSF: you have to have such a light hand applying it, that you sometimes just skip trying to use it
-Matte2 : Brown Script e/s : looked more orange than brown when I applied it. I should have swatched.


----------



## redambition (Nov 27, 2007)

my blacktrack fluidline.

i love it, i love everything about it, but it's way too harsh on me. i can't get it to look nice - it always looks way too heavy against my paleness.


----------



## redjellybeans (Nov 27, 2007)

Flashtronic MES - So glittery. They're just hard work to use & one of them crumbled before I even used it!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 27, 2007)

The spray on bronzer from glam gams (never use it)
Mellow Rave Highlight Powder (too dark)
Bronzer (never use it!)
Any non-spectacular lipglass (those of balloonacy mainly)


----------



## Holly (Nov 27, 2007)

Forgery eyeshadow.


----------



## courters (Nov 27, 2007)

Honesty e/s - gorgeous color on me, but it takes so much work (to not get glitter everywhere) that I hardly ever use it


----------



## Hilly (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_- i will regret buying *Creme De Violet e/s* forever! ugh.. everytime i look at it i think i should've got Stars n Rockets e/s insteadP_

 
I totally agree.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 27, 2007)

Jewel Blue eyeshadow.
It's just.. way too chalky and useless.
Can't even blend it.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Nov 27, 2007)

Glitz Gloss... that stuff sucks... such a waste of money!


----------



## kyoto (Nov 27, 2007)

Has to be Shroom e/s for me.  I get absolutely no color payoff from it.


----------



## Tendertoni (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_any of the foundations. awful cystic breakouts ruined my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus Honesty e/s..too glittery!
Blushes...Sweet as Cocoa, Peaches, Ambering Rose.  I love them all..my skin on the other hand rebels in horrible breakouts.  So they sit in my traincase and look up at me everyday.


----------



## user79 (Nov 28, 2007)

Pretty much all the pigments I bought full sized. (I think it's onlz about 4, thank god.) I should have just bought samples and saved a bunch of money, I will _never _finish them. Most of them still look untouched.


----------



## landonsmother (Nov 28, 2007)

lustre formula eyeshadows.  eeeewwwwww!!  i hate 99% of lustre e/s.  so glittery.  it seems like you get more glitter than color.  whatevs.


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, lustres really do suck. I have returned or swapped all I ever bought.


----------



## laguayaca (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm thinking I may end up selling royal assets metallic palette, shadows: Creme de violet, going bananas, spring up, fab n flashy, pink venus, scene 1, they just dont show much on my skin tone. Pigments: cornflower(so messy), naked, golden lemon( I hate),  and cocomotion. Blushes: other wordly, Lipstick: mattene cafe latte it just doesn't really show on my skin. Sounds like I need to sell some of my stash soon!


----------



## kiluna (Nov 28, 2007)

a select moisturecover concealer ... first it was the wrong colour (was able to bring it back tho), but the second one has the wrong colour too. or maybe I am too dumb to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I doubt the opacity would be enough for me anyway. although it looked good when I got it applied in the store


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 28, 2007)

Full size pigments, although I keep buying them. Most of them were $13-14, though. Like everyone else, I'll never use them up. 

Lithograph....until I turned it into Sharkskin, Jr.


----------



## color_lover456 (Nov 28, 2007)

powerpoint eye pencil - i'm asian with oily lids so the line i draw only lasts until the next time i blink - all of 4 seconds


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 28, 2007)

Honeylust! Ughhh what a terrible shadow. Its so messy and it doesn't stay put! I have other gold or honey shadows that aren't MAC but work better than this. I have used it a few times but I don't know if I can exchange it if its been over 30 days :\

Another is Electro Sky. Its a weird dull blue. I love blue but I have way too much of it. I think I have all the blue shadows except for Clarity but thats because I have Electric Eel which is just like it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah...i have to agree with most of the lustres.  but that still doesn't stop me from buying them.  oh well, i guess i'll never learn.  so it's those and copperclast pigment.  that color just turns on me.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh, what a painful thread this is!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Chill e/s*:  I *still* can't remember why I bought this in the first place.
(My 2) *Fluidlines*:  too hard for me to work with.
*Foxy Lady Eye Kohl Pencil*:  I looked like I had irritated eyes.
*3D Glass & Lipglass Pencil*:  I felt ripped off.  Really.
*Cyber l/s*:  To me, it's just too damn dark -- and purple -- for most people.


----------



## d n d (Nov 28, 2007)

My most regretable purchases are:

Swish eyeshadow-too much frost going on!
Newly Minted eyeshadow-pretty color but it's way too sheer cause you have to pile on so much just to get some color payoff.

And I agree with the rest of ya, the lustre eyeshadows are kinda hard to work with!


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't regret buying anything in particular, but I do regret the money I have spent on it.


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 28, 2007)

I mostly regret buying full size pigments. Most of mine look pretty darn untouched. Samples, whether you buy them or not, are just the way to go. Oh and the pearlizer set from Novel Twist. I bought it mostly for the mini buki brush which I hardly use, even moreso since I just bought the 183 from Of Beauty.


----------



## clamster (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Pretty much all the pigments I bought full sized. (I think it's onlz about 4, thank god.) I should have just bought samples and saved a bunch of money, I will never finish them. Most of them still look untouched._

 
Mix them in nail polish that takes a good amount out of it. 

Smolder eye kohl is really intense and soft but it doesn't stay put!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_powerpoint eye pencil - i'm asian with oily lids so the line i draw only lasts until the next time i blink - all of 4 seconds_

 
I so agree with this one! I have engraved, it's horrible! I wish I hadn't bought it either. I really wish I didn't have the asian oily lids either. It works for my friend!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 29, 2007)

lol only my first 4 products from MAC.
-oh baby lipglass (shouldn't have listened to the reviews--ugliest gloss i've ever owned)
-enchantress lip glass-wasn't flattering on me
-liquid concealer-hated it didn't cover nething
-print eyeshadow-why didn't i just get carbon?? this is my black. this is what I use for black. because i don't have a real black. i'm dumb


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmmm Engaging mes.  It looked awesome in the MAC counter light, but I have no use for it.  Definitely too many full jar p/g.


----------



## foreverymoment (Nov 29, 2007)

I thought I only had one I regretted -- frikkin' *endless love e/s *i HATE it...no color payoff whatsoever!

then i started thinking...and came up with the rest of my list:
*Newly Minted e/s* (no color payoff)
*Lady Bug l/s* (it kinda slips on my lips and it's just...ugly)
*Rose e/s* (only because it looks almost identical to Da Bling)
*Fairy Lite pigment *(glittery mess all over your face)
*Amorous l/s* (i needed it for a show, but i should have found something better...that i can wear...)
*Boundless 3-D glass *(sheer, Red Romp is SO much better)
*Vellum e/s* (I wanted a white, and this is what i ended up with...i need to trust my instincts...i knew i didn't want it, but somehow i convinced myself i DID?  wtf.)

other than those, i love EVERYTHING i own.


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 29, 2007)

Masque lipstick.  I don't have a freestanding, so I ordered it online.  Oh. My. God.  Way too pale for me.  You think the name would have been a good hint?  I'm thick.


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, there are a lot I regret buying:

Lipliners-- cos I just end up ignoring them and putting my lipsticks/glasses straight away. 

#194 concealer brush-- I find the bristles so abrasive especially for my undereye area...I absolutely hate this brush.

Brow Shaders-- My Charcoal Brown and Espresso eyeshadows are already perfect enough for my brows.

Full-sized pigments-- I already have a lot of e/s that I use more and with my busy schedule, I want to avoid the mess of dealing with piggies. And I have a lot of colors that I have no use for.

Perky lipglass-- It looks exactly like the Lull lipglass I already have!

Pink eyeshadows-- I just don't like how pink looks on me.

Coppering e/s-- I know a lot of you love this e/s but on me, it looks too red-orange for my taste.

Chill e/s-- Totally useless for me and doesn't stick to my skin at all.

Prep+Prime eye-- Doesn't work on me at all and even creases on its own.

Studio Fix pressed powder in NC45-- A MAC MUA told me that this would be a great shade for contouring but totally looks ugly and obvious on me.


----------



## cocolette (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_- i will regret buying *Creme De Violet e/s* forever! ugh.. everytime i look at it i think i should've got Stars n Rockets e/s instead_

 
Ive ended up getting both, and i hardly ever wear pinks coz they just look like my eye is swollen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pink is my fave colour so i wish i could)

Oh, and the 190 brush instead of the 187 brush, now i have to wait to buy the 187 and the 190 makes me streaky!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 29, 2007)

Pink Freeze = crap!


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 29, 2007)

Pearl CCB - no idea what to do with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lustre eyeshadows and too many MAC Barbies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too few Yogamodes

I do buy some fullsize pigments and used them very little until I started pressing them.  Now I use them all the time!

I also bought some 5g containers and frequently give them away to girls at work or my neice, they LOVE it.  

I've just made a 15 palette for my daughter for Christmas of pressed pigments.  Hopefully, she will enjoy it.........


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_I've just made a 15 palette for my daughter for Christmas of pressed pigments.  Hopefully, she will enjoy it........._

 
What a great and lovely idea!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 29, 2007)

Liquid Mineral Foundation...yuk


----------



## jenii (Nov 29, 2007)

Lovely Lily pigment. I'm so fair, but it just does NOT show up for me, not even with Artdeco e/s base. It might just be the worst pigment I've ever had. Which is sad, since it looks so gorgeous in the jar.

Come to think of it, add Helium to that list too. I just don't have much use for that one.

Those are really the only two pigments I've got that I don't use.

Other than that, I should never have bought Black Tied e/s. I don't use it, I don't like it.

Also, I really should stop buying Lipglasses, because I don't end up using them.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 29, 2007)

helium pigment at a cco store.such a pretty color but it just falls of ..It's like clumpy. I dont know if I got a bad one but it sucks.


----------



## JGmac (Nov 29, 2007)

ALL lipsticks and lipglasses.  I have since become allergic and had to give $200 worth of it away.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and Nightlight pigment.  What the hell am I going to do with all of that green??


----------



## clamster (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreverymoment* 

 
_I thought I only had one I regretted 

then i started thinking...and came up with the rest of my list:
*Newly Minted e/s* (no color payoff)_

 

Newly minted looks pretty cool over pharaoh paint pot from the Mqueen collection. I use the #242 brush I find it packs on e/s's better than the #239.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_Newly minted looks pretty cool over pharaoh paint pot from the Mqueen collection. I use the #242 brush I find it packs on e/s's better than the #239._

 
Can you please show us a swatch of that. I just returned my newly minted because of the no color payoff. But maybe I'll reconsider it if it looks good on top of pharaoh.


----------



## nikki (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't stand Rich Ground fluidline.  
looked pretty when I swatched it, but not pretty on my eyes!!!!


----------



## lvgz (Dec 2, 2007)

i got sharkskin s/s a year and a half ago (i remember bc i was in cali). ive touched it TWICE. wtheck. it creases on me, even over udpp. ive sworn off s/s for life now. haha

and this years metallic pallet. i only like two of the colors, the one that looks like blue brown and the black one with gold reflects. the rest = glittery MESS. im still considering returning it but i feel bad returning stuff. maybe i should just keep it for the two colors.


----------



## erynnj (Dec 2, 2007)

Forgery eyeshadow-SUCKS
shimmerati mouse? 
overcast shadestick
viz a violet pigment -violet is way better and this one sucks
naked you msf- so CRAPPY
vellum eyeshadow-dosent show up for CRAP
frost pigment-chunky flaky city
naval blue pigment- really SUCKS
pink bronze pigment-looks like crap
motif eyeshadow- looks like crap.


----------



## clamster (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Can you please show us a swatch of that. I just returned my newly minted because of the no color payoff. But maybe I'll reconsider it if it looks good on top of pharaoh._

 
Pharaoh paint pot (Mqueen Collection)
Newly Minted eye shadow (Matte2)

Indoor lighting





Flash


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 3, 2007)

i have a lot of items that i dont use very often but i know i will get usage out of them eventually.

i regret buying more than 2-3 of a certain colour group (honestly, i don't need 7 different blues, no matter how much purple, green, whatever undertones are there!!) shadows. i would like to downsize my collection.

i bought too many backups of msfs - i dont need an extra naked you!! or 5 porcelain pinks, no matter how flat my first one got in such a short amount of time. don't like glissade enough to have 3. glad i have a backup of shimpagne, PP, petticoat and lightscapade, as those are the ones i like and use the most.

i'm also glad i learned that i hate MES, so i want to get rid of my silversmith ASAP!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 3, 2007)

lately it seems like the pigments i bought were disappointing so the last 2 i bought(pastorale and aire-de-blu) have made me shy away from pigments. but rarely do i have regrets when i purchase something.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_i have a lot of items that i dont use very often but i know i will get usage out of them eventually.

*i regret buying more than 2-3 of a certain colour group (honestly, i don't need 7 different blues, no matter how much purple, green, whatever undertones are there!!) shadows. i would like to downsize my collection.*

i bought too many backups of msfs - i dont need an extra naked you!! or 5 porcelain pinks, no matter how flat my first one got in such a short amount of time. don't like glissade enough to have 3. glad i have a backup of shimpagne, PP, petticoat and lightscapade, as those are the ones i like and use the most.

i'm also glad i learned that i hate MES, so i want to get rid of my silversmith ASAP!_

 
The bolded is so true.  Sure they all look different to our discerning eyes, but on the eye lid, how different do they _really_ look?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 3, 2007)

Metalberry Chrome something lipglass. The color is so horrid, and I just can't make it work on me. Boo, I should have gotten the violet color.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 4, 2007)

Oy, thinking about these brings back memories of fotd's gone wrong!

Trax - bruised eyes do not look pretty - but I might reconsider now with Fresco Rose...
Slip Pink - disappears!
Tailormade cool eyes - everything looked sheer and/or bruisy
Electro Sky e/s - too sheer and doesn't blend!!
15 Minutes - pinky concealer just totally clashes with my skin
Body Suit - lustre version of 15 Mins, and a bit ashy
Bare Fetish l/g, La Di Bra! l/s - taupe makes me look ashy =(
Moisturecover concealer - brings out my fine lines under my eyes - yuck!
Thunder quad - everything looked muddy on me =(
Banshee - a lighter effect of Trax, with shimmer
Little Minx - muted violet? What was I thinking? Makes my eyes look dull!
Satinfinish foundation - oxidizes on my skin too much so my head looks like an orange ball!
Vin Goth n/p - the glitter made my nails look lumpy

Phew, that's a long list!  Swapped most of it by now, tho.  Funny thing is, I actually like Honesty which others have bashed.  I didn't before but it's come in handy as a crease wash for warm looks, esp. natural ones.


----------



## CoralBlast (Dec 5, 2007)

i never return products even if i don't like them i find ways to use them  (partly because i think it was my wrong choice not the stores nor the ma's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but if i could return something that's Shimpagne , i am nc25 and it looks like mud on my face so i use it as e/s (i will never finish it that way)or blend it with some other blush, since it was my first msf i am very careful when i buy msfs now.


----------



## Jeisenne (Dec 5, 2007)

Glissade MSF.  It looks like a glitter bomb had an orgasm all over my face, no matter how hard I've tried to apply it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wet, dry application, blush brush, 187, even a sponge... it just looks like a glittery mess with no color payoff, and it makes me look really sweaty.  Yuck.

But it still sits in my train case.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 5, 2007)

I regret buying electric eel, sea me shadestick, black tied, signed and sealed.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Dec 5, 2007)

my regrets list includes:
lipliners-i dont use them
peachy frosty lipstincks-every time mac comes out with one, which is almost every collection its gets better.
full size pigments- I know damn well the huge entremauve and golden olive I have will never get used. there is a chance for rose, electric coral,and fairylite but I have to do some serious investigating for pans to press them.


----------



## Bybs (Dec 5, 2007)

I absolutely hate Frozen White Pigment. Horrible, horrible texture.


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh yeah and shadesticks too... I rarely use them!!!


----------



## Ruffage (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_The bolded is so true.  Sure they all look different to our discerning eyes, but on the eye lid, how different do they really look?_

 
Every time someone says that to me, I go temporarily deaf  

I have over 10 shades of pink shadows from various cosmetic brands.  No one asides from me cares about how one pink is lighter and warmer than the other, but somewhere in the back of my head I always hope that the little difference in the colors will make a huge improvement on my face.  Just searching for beauty in bottles, I guess.

My regrets are buying the Metal-X collection's Goldspice, Pink Ingot and Fusion Gold, as I can't get them to not crease on me.  Also Shimpange MSF and Vanilla pigment, as I don't use them as often as I should.  Rarely use shadesticks (Beigeing and Sharkskin) too.

Nothing comes as close to the horror that is their foundations though.  Like other posters before me, they gave me cystic acne.


----------



## nibjet (Dec 12, 2007)

newly minted e/s, I can't make it stay on
fiction e/s, I just never wear it
delft paintpot, there's a secret to putting it on, I'm sure, I just haven't found it.


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 13, 2007)

studio stick foundation (cystic acne) and concealer (just blah); Parfait Amour; brush kits - swapped them all


----------



## user79 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thought of a few others...

Plum e/s and Mauvism Paint. WTH was I thinking - it looks awful on me!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 13, 2007)

I, like MissChievous have thought of more:
-paintpots in Delft, Artifact, Greenstroke
I seriously should have thought these through--when do I ever wear a blue eyeshadow? um never. 
-pigment--Deep Blue Green--so freaking pretty but so dark and blue...I can't seem to make it work. 
-I'll also add Cornflower pigment to the list, with blue eyes I don't like the way blues look on me, the only way I'll attempt to wear blues is if I line my eyes--just personal preference I guess.
-lol I guess I could add the whole cool pigment set--as stated above, I rarely if ever wear blues or greens so pretty much that whole set will sit and sit until I give/sell. 
-adding Silver Bleu shadestick. Blue, so see above.

What I've learned:
-stick to my neutrals/pinks/purples
-maybe have ONE blue ONE green colour pigment/eyeshadow....not 3 or 4. 
-SERIOUSLY think through when I'm at the MAC counter and just grabbing things: must think, will I REALLY use this or am I just grabbing it for the hype. 

Yes, buyer's remorse right around Christmas!


----------



## GothicGirl (Dec 14, 2007)

- Endless Love e/s. The description said "bright violet plum", if I´m not mistaken; but if I had known it was such a bright HOT PINK in real life, I wouldn´t have bought it.
- Azreal Blue p/m. I bought a sample first, got carried away with the nice results and bought a full jar. A few days after it arrived, I realised I should have settled with the sample, because I will never ever use that up.


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Dec 14, 2007)

I hate MES and regret getting Mercurial and Lovestone... but i still can't bring myself to part with them!


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 15, 2007)

all the eyeshadows from technacolor. ew velvets suck.


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Dec 15, 2007)

beige-ing shadestick. It's  hard to use and so it just sits in my makeup drawer.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 15, 2007)

The facial scrub from the skincare line.  I broke out worse than usual.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 16, 2007)

sultress eyeshadow quad, i havent touched it since i got it. Its sat with my makeup BN


----------



## Jennilin (Dec 16, 2007)

Deep Truth, Gleam, and Plumage e/s. 
Gleam didn't even show up on my skin and Deep Truth just looked bad. Plumage, however, made me sad because the color looked great, but I had to pack it on to make it stay longer than ten minutes...


----------



## user68 (Dec 17, 2007)

Technakohl in earthline. 

It's difficult to apply evenly and it reminds me of dirt


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hepcat e/s, it just does not apply well on me.  And Snowgirl l/g, I don't know what I was thinking, I'm not 5, I don't need Christmas colored glitter on my lips lol


----------



## Lndsy (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Top of the list: 
-New Vegas MSF--gets no use as I <3 my Rose BB Shimmer Brick and Dancing Light Beauty powders_

 

 New Vegas is great if you scratch some off and use it wet with fix + under foundation, applied with a light hand.  It makes my skin glow.  I also like to apply all of my MES with fix+ for better color payoff.  


I wish I hadn't bought 
-Trax e/s, I ended up giving it away because it was never as pretty as it looked in the pan
-Politely Pink l/s,  I think its way too light for me and I dont know what to do with it
-Pink Bronze  full size pigment,  it kind of looks like a healing  bruise on me,  Im not sure why I got this at all..I dont even like orange.  Maybe it will look better once I have a  tan in the summer.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jeisenne* 

 
_Glissade MSF. It looks like a glitter bomb had an orgasm all over my face, no matter how hard I've tried to apply it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wet, dry application, blush brush, 187, even a sponge... it just looks like a glittery mess with no color payoff, and it makes me look really sweaty. Yuck._

 
LMFAO!!  I actually love Glissade!!  But maybe because I turn albino white in the winter, I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unlike the majority here, I really don't regret getting full size pigments.  I love mixing them with others or mixing them white nail polish or whatever else!  Though I do kind of regret getting Fuchsia, just because it seems to fade rather quickly and it nothing really specials.  And Kitschamas.  What was I thinking?  At least I only bought a quarter jar for $3.  That stuff is crap.  Same thing for Frozen pigment, thank the lord I bought a sample ahead of time.

Stars N Rockets is sort of the same deal.  It looks gorgeous in the pan, but fade quickly and takes a caffeine-jacked-up effort to get any payoff.

And it sort of goes without saying, but MES.  The color payoff just sucks.  Earthly Riches has somewhat better, but nothing to really warrant its value.


----------



## karinaf (Dec 26, 2007)

shade sticks in general.  i try to love them, but i dont.


----------



## Summer (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't know the name of it because the sticker came off, but it's a mauve colored lip gelee. I tried to make use of it applying it over a lipstick that I also regretted getting which was Stroke of Lust l/s. 

Industry power point. I just don't have any use for it. I mainly use either black or brown e/l

Phloof eyeshadow. Again, I never really reach for it. 

Viva Glam Vl lipglass. I made myself use this so there is a little left, but never again would I purchase it. 

All of the foundations I bought and loose powder (I no longer have)

I have many other m/u regrets from other lines as well.


----------



## Lexx13 (Dec 26, 2007)

I regret buying :
MERCURIAL MES! - HORRIBLE! no color pay-off  just pure sparkles!
Snob l/s - so gross on me! I looked like trailer trash Barbie lol
nico lipglass - cheap looking sparkley lips? ew
Crimsonaire s/s - makes my e/s look crepy and gross! won't purchase another shade stick EVER.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2007)

Thought of a couple more, too:
Vivacious l/s - it's just so bright!!  I had to buy Spring Bean to tone it down so I could wear it.

The couple of 3-D lipglasses I have.  There's hardly any color payoff with them and when I do get some color...it looks all wrong.


----------



## captodometer (Dec 28, 2007)

Ether MES.  I don't have problems with glitter fallout like a lot of other people do with the Flashtronic MES's, but Ether doesn't even come close to being blue on me.  And I have one that has lots of marbling.  It just looks black or grey on me, no matter which section(s) I use.  It's not a flattering look for me: I look like I got beaten up or have some type of clotting disorder.

On the bright side, I swapped for it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So at least I'm not out any additional money.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 29, 2007)

-Spice lip liner (makes me look like I have fake lips)
-Snob ls (gross)
-dark soul (luckliy it's just a vial)
-pink freeze (one of my first mac shadows...looks like peptobismo on my skin)
-Star IPP (no use for this)
-Sharkskin ss
-Richground fl
-studio stick or something in the wrong shade


----------



## cloudburst (Dec 29, 2007)

Uppity Fluidline - it's pretty as a shadow, but dosen't do it as a liner.


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 29, 2007)

stars n rockets e/s, barely any color pay off! pink pearl pigment is much much better.

banshee e/s, wtf, this one has no color pay off either.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 29, 2007)

Basically any item I bought once, swapped or B2M'd, and then re-bought or got thru Gone but not Forgotten....I regretted it just as much the second time around! LOL This would include Shroom, Lucky Green and Moth Brown. Even though they get alot of raves they just do not work with my coloring. Also New Weed fluidline, not because it doesn't work on me but because I just never reach for it even after re-buying it on Ebay! Ugh! When will I learn to trust my first impressions? I almost bought Shroom again yesterday...


----------



## drien227 (Dec 29, 2007)

Creme De Violet eyeshadow and goldspill MSF.


----------



## cubachinita (Dec 30, 2007)

shadestick-Taupographic, hardly never use it.
cream color base- shell, UDPP is way better.
skin prep and prime, do i really need this?
and i think that select moisturecover nw25, i dont think she gave me the right color for my skin.


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 30, 2007)

Full size pigments - I didn't buy a lot of them thankfully but I'll never use them up. Hell, I won't use up the samples I have.
Fresh Cement shadestick - I don't know what to use this for.
Ether MES - just like Captodometer, this just doesn't look right on me. I love all the other MES, but this one... I get no teal colour, and the fallout is horrible.

That said, I love my collection. However, now I feel I don't want to buy anything more for a long time. I have acquired so much in less than a year's time, I haven't had the chance to really use what I do have. It stresses me out, lol!


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 30, 2007)

Venetian lip gloss... way too red for me to get it to work... plus I hate that it doesn't have sponge applicator.  Maybe I'll find a way to make it work, but I have yet to really wear it.  I wanted something with some color, but I think I should've gone for something pinkish or brownish instead.

Creme De Violet eyeshadow I remember not really working well, but it could be because I was trying to apply it in a hotel bathroom with crappy lighting with a less than desirable selection of brushes (bought it on a trip).  I think I just need to play around with it some more.  

I thought Fertile was hard to work with, had to use a ton to get it to show up.  I need to play with it more of course.

I agree with Karen B above me... I got wayyy too much in just a few months, and I never wear makeup to work, so I haven't had the time and/or opportunity to use a lot of stuff frequently.  All summer I pretty much used the same 2 or 3 colors, leaving the rest just sitting there.  I need to get off my butt and start using everything!

My biggest regrets are buying some products from other companies, and then a week later going pretty much all MAC.  So now I have a $30 Too Faced powder foundation that is too light for my skin just sitting around....


----------



## Ericita (Jan 1, 2008)

Fleur Power blush. 
I'm a NW20 with very oily skin... and this blush makes me look so clowny! I don't know what i was thinking, I bought it because the MA used it on me and it was my first make up purchase.
Oh, also I have very oily skin and this goes from making me look clowny to looking dead (because it just disappears in a few hours!)


----------



## Billie28 (Jan 1, 2008)

MES, Paint Pots (don´t work for me), 134 and Kohl powers


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 1, 2008)

blackground paint pot


----------



## kblakes (Jan 1, 2008)

New Vegas MSF.  It is awful on me and so glittery.


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 1, 2008)

All the mineralize eye shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I get so sucked into them becuse they are so pretty and completely forget what a mess they are to work with. My SA is like "try them wet, they look better" etc etc but I can't be bothered. New Year's resolution is no more MES!!!!


----------



## stickles (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh, this is fun thread... let me whip out my Excel spreadsheet...

*Eyepopping, Wondergrass, Fab n Flashy, Expensive Pink, Woodwinked* *shadows:* make me look jaundiced
*Pen n Pink, Bang on Blue* *shadows:* don't show up and are chalky to boot
*Brassy, Frostlite* *fluidlines:* don't show up as liners, too creasy for bases
*Greenstroke paintpot:* Makes me look ill
*222 brush:* I loved the 217 and wanted to love this, but it doesn't do much for me
*231 brush:* Hoped to use this for paintpots, but it's too tiny to not take forever to apply, and use it only as a lip brush now
*All my Lip Varnishes (Varnishing Rose, Bronze n Brazen, Topper, Pink Patina):* they have all separated and got gunky and the smell is too syrupy strong
*Snowgirl l/g:* I'm no longer 12 and don't need glitter bomb lips
*Venetian l/g:* Tooo something... bright but not opaque enough
*Spirited l/g:* Too zombierrific
*Ignite lip lacquer:* Too heavy and bleedy
*Studio Finish concealer in NC35:* My first MAC purchase back in 2003, I've since learned I'm NC20-25, what happened there...
*Gold Spill MSF:* too.much.glitter
*Flirt & Tease blush:* clownish much?
*Peaches blush:* doesn't show up
*Fuschia Perfect CCB:* I decided to try out a CCB, but nope, they're not for me
*Refined Zone Skin (mattifying):* just clogs my pores
*Strobe Cream:* I use it a lot... but does it actually do anything?

That being said, I love the rest of my MAC


----------



## ZoeKat (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ramblin' Rose lipstick.  I don't care for frosts, and apparently I didn't realize this at the store.
*Hothouse lipglass.  Loved it at the store, hated it at home.  I don't know why I didn't return it.
*Beige-ing shadestick.  I never use this.  I always reach for UDPP or Stilife paint instead.
*Greensmoke and Retrospeck are the only lustres I own, and I will not purchase any more.
*Mercurial and Lovestone MES.  Mercurial = all glitter, no color.  Lovestone can look all right on me, but I still never reach for it.
*Shimmermoss e/s.  I can't get any color from this.
*Did I really need to buy Prrr, Wonderstruck, and Nymphette lipglasses?  No one can tell the difference between them when they're on my lips.

It's upsetting to think about how much money all of these unwanted items have cost us!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 3, 2008)

My absolute worst offender is Iris Eyes fluidline - I hate it on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesso e/s- I like it and wanted a pure white, but it makes my eyelids look like 100 year old crepe paper.

Northern Light MFS - my first and only MSF. I don't like the peachiness of the colour but I just wanted one since I didn't have any plus I liked the name. Idiot!

Newly Minted e/s- unlike some others, I haven't had a problem with colour payoff but I knew it would be unflattering on me but bought it anyway.

Big T e/s - gorgeous colour but, as before, I knew it would be unflattering on me (I virtually never wear blues) but bought it anyway in a C-Shock *frenzy* ...

Flashtronic MES - I have Mercurial and Lovestone and am underwhelmed by both (largely due to my inept application, I suspect).


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 3, 2008)

*e/s: Gold Bit, Crystal Avalalanche, Purple Haze, Love Bud, Say Yeah!, Mink Pink, Rio de Rosa, Angelcake, Haunting, Parrot, Waternymph

lips: Faux, Hug Me, Ultra Elegant, Plum Parfait, Viva Glam V *there are a few more, but I can't remember there names

b/p: Buffed & Polished (too happy shiny people for me)
*


----------



## SMMY (Jan 4, 2008)

A few things I wish I'd skipped.

Northern Lights - far to glittery. I like my Shooting Star much better.

Rocking Chick lipstick - Not that pretty a pink lipstick after all.

Water nymph eye shadow - Too much green, Parrot is a much better color for me.

Curtsy lipstick - had a funky oder to it. Called customer service, they sent a replacement, still had a funky odor. Must be the formulation is off on that product.

Mac foundations - I've had two so far and they both have broken me out. Mac color = fabulous, for the most part. Foundations - not so much.


----------



## DoDe (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_any of the foundations. awful cystic breakouts ruined my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YUP I Agree. MAC foundations do not work for me. I do not have acne prone skin but broke out using Studio fix Liquid. I am soooooooo hurt. I stopped using it months ago and even though it's better I still have em.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 10, 2008)

Everything from Raquel Welch.  Especially Screenqueen, Roleplay and Sultress Eyes.  I like them, but I don't want to wear them.


----------



## clarisachase (Jan 10, 2008)

I really regret spending over $200 getting the holiday pigment and lipglass sets - the piggies are awful! I have learnt my lesson - never buy unless you swatch. I got too excited and let my head get away from me


----------



## ilorietta (Jan 10, 2008)

lustre eyeshadows, eye prime, glimmershimmer, sweet sage and macroviolet FL
adding CCB they crease so much!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 10, 2008)

Well Plumed eye quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Espresso, Well Plumed, Shroom, Courage) I had just recently moved to an area that didnt have a MAC store, so for the first time I had to order online, and without trying the eyeshadows, I was not impressed. I use out of the quad Espresso for my brows and Shroom every now and then, but Well Plumed is dark and flat and Courage has  no color for me.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 10, 2008)

I kinda regret buying Sable... it's a lovely color but I already had a color almost exactly like it! and it was cheaper. i guess when I run out of Sable I'll have a subsitute!


----------



## matsubie (Jan 11, 2008)

blacktrack paint pot
delft paint pot
(when in the heck will i use these?)

pink venus - so gorgeous in the pot but no matter how much i try, i can't get this color to work with me and absolutely no color payoff!

matte cream - i thought i liked this but i have no use for this


ugh..swap time?


----------



## whatever21 (Mar 3, 2008)

Her Fancy Lipstick (comes out very sheer)
Fairy Lite Pigment (just a ton of shimmer...don't know how I'll use it)
Engraved Powerpoint Pencil (comes off within a few hours..I have a drug store brand eyeliner that works better)


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm hating Blue Brown Pigment again. I think I'm getting rid of it for real this time. I'm tired of looking like:

I've had the shit beat out of me
A fly's wing
I have 2 cockroaches on my eyes

every time I wear it. I've given it chances upon chances and tried to pair it with other colors, but everything doesn't work for everyone. The shit is just ugly on me.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 3, 2008)

I hate the MES!!!! All of them! Bleh...they look like caca on me!


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 3, 2008)

fafi quad 2.. crumbly with hardly any color payoff


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 3, 2008)

Beauty Sleep e/s

absolute ewwwww.


----------



## lian_qiu (Mar 4, 2008)

Let's see:

Parrot e/s - just not my color, I only bought it for the hype and only wore it once
Saturnal e/s - the texture hard as rock
Emote blush - still can't get the trick of contouring. It's probably my own fault
All of my lipglasses - I can't retouch without a mirror. I personally find it easy to overapply due to the thick texture.

Will add to the list when I think of more


----------



## Dani (Mar 4, 2008)

Atmospheric Lipglass!!!  I look like I have hypothermia whenever I put it on (which has dwindled to NEVER!!)


----------



## rocking chick (Mar 4, 2008)

Stroke of Lust lipstick


----------



## Penn (Mar 4, 2008)

provence pigment, i hate that thing but i'm easily swayed into buying things haha maybe i'll find a way to make it work one day


----------



## srl5045 (Mar 4, 2008)

UGH. Creme De Violet. I hate this e/s so much! I didnt even swatch it before I bought it. I just thought it was going to be so pretty, and I was SO wrong. It doesnt show up on my skin and I can't find a use for it at all. One of my BFF's  is a MUA and I am hoping he will just let me return it... even though I have no box or receipt. 
LAME. Mac, you let me down with CDV.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

1. All the MES from the antiquitease collection-WHY?! The texture is just awful IMO.

2. Sculpt and Shape-bought a compact but never ever use it!

3. Parrot e/s-Like someone said before bought it for the hype, it's not a colour I usually wear.

4. Mac foundations-Have tried 3 different ones and not liked any!

5. Pewter Pink glitter liner (metal X) Never worn this!

6. Plum Electric e/s from metal X-Colour seems too dark for me it just looked pretty!

7. Fawn CCB- wanted to try a CCB but never really put it to use.

Um....that's all I can think of for now but I'm sure there's more!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 4, 2008)

Frankly scarlett blush ahh I have no use for this item.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 4, 2008)

I hate my sweet lust e/s. I wear it once in a blue moon only


----------



## damsel (Mar 4, 2008)

metal-x cream e/s, too hard to work with. not worth it.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Mar 4, 2008)

Underage l/g looks horrible on me
MAC Foundation - I've spent so much money trying desperately to find one that works for me... I finally switched to a different brand and my skin thanks me.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 5, 2008)

metalberry chromeglass
most wanted slimeshine

wtf anna, your lips are already a super pigmented plum.


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 5, 2008)

Dark Soul pigment - SO hard to work with, it gets EVERYWHERE!! The fall out stains too. I would get rid of it if it wasn't the first thing I ever bought and has that sentimental attachment to it....I'm weird I know.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_I would get rid of it if it wasn't the first thing I ever bought and has that sentimental attachment to it....I'm weird I know._

 
I feel similarly about Cyber, possibly the nastiest shade of lipstick I've ever bought. It was one of my first MAC purchases and though I have never ever gone outside wearing it and never would, I really don't want to throw it out or Back 2 MAC it. It's like an old (albeit embarrassing) friend that's been around forever!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 6, 2008)

prrr l/g
enchantress l/g
bronzer 
liquid eye liner (mostly because i don't wear eye liner in the first place...i don't like how it looks on me)


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 6, 2008)

Painterly paintpot - I just don't use it now that I have & love UDPP
Honey Lust e/s - it's nothing but glitter on my skintone
Shroom e/s - much prefer ricepaper so I hardly ever touch this anymore
Emote - barely shows up on me and I rarely contour
Engraved powerpoint - I just don't line my waterline anymore cuz it always flakes off into my contacts or smudges


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 7, 2008)

Forgery e/s...I don't know WHAT I was thinking. I'm determined to find some type of use for it though. Until then it sits in my palette barely touched.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 8, 2008)

Idol Eyes Eye Shadow is torture to use.  It gets all over the place and never shows up.  I also think Plum Pro Eye Shadow is just a useful as rubbing purple chalk over your eye lid.  So yucky!


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 8, 2008)

Squirt l/g. It just did not work on my skin tone.


----------



## *Star Violet* (Mar 8, 2008)

I regret buying ..
Fafi Eyes 2 (because the colours are too light and not what I expected)
Rich Flesh Eyeshadow (because the colour doesn't even show on me, I'm NC30-NW25)
Sculpt and Shape Powders in Accentuate/Sculpt & Lightsweep/Shadester
(doesn't do anything for me at all....no dfference)


----------



## .:jinx:. (Mar 8, 2008)

endless love eyeshadow


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 8, 2008)

I might have posted in the thread way back but I have more to add:

Barbie Playful. I have never worn it, other than once I got home. I only bought it because it was sold out at the freestanding store so I snapped it up at the counter. Not sure why I didn't return it either...

Expensive Pink. I just don't know how to wear this one.

Tempting. It's nice enough e/s but I have so many other browns I reach for before this one.

Cork, Omega, Pink Mauve p/m, Pinked Bronze p/m - all just meh.

Sweet Sage f/l. Doesn't show up on my C35 skin tone. What a waste of money.


----------



## kiss (Mar 11, 2008)

Most of the stuff I allready sold or returned but here's a few at the top of my head...

northern light MSF - too glittery and looks brownish on me.
lovestone MES - the color makes me look swollen
helium pigment - waay to chunky, glittery and annoying.
golden lemon p/m - it sucks ass
flirt n tease blush - I use it for my zombie look.
lipglass - too sticky and makes my lips feel goopy.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 12, 2008)

Cranberry e/s. Looks great on others, terrible on me.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 14, 2008)

Fab and Flashy e/s. I don't know what i was thinking, like i honestly can't remember... Did i even try this colour on my hand O_O 'cos it doesn't show up AT ALL. What a waste...


----------



## Shanti (Mar 19, 2008)

Chrome Yellow e/s, Peppier e/s, and Aquadisiac e/s. I have trouble making these look good on me.


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Mar 19, 2008)

steel blue pigment
beautiful iris eyeshadow
fafi quad 2


----------



## geeko (Mar 20, 2008)

Club e/s.

I know many love this. But i'm sorry to say, club e/s doesn't work for me at all. It only makes me look like i've jus gotten out of a fight.


----------



## genica (Mar 22, 2008)

a cream color base in some discontinued fushia color, can't remember the name. i'm awful with cream products, and this one just didn't look good no matter where on my face i applied it.


----------



## kitten (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I mostly regret buying full size pigments. Most of mine look pretty darn untouched. Samples, whether you buy them or not, are just the way to go. Oh and the pearlizer set from Novel Twist. I bought it mostly for the mini buki brush which I hardly use, even moreso since I just bought the 183 from Of Beauty._

 
in canada, pigments seem to cost soo much more than everywhere else. but i've been hearing people talking about pigment samples and how they're better than the full-sizes because you will never finish a full-size amount of pigment, so where do you get sample sizes? is it even possible for somebody that doesn't work at a mac store? please don't grill me if this has been asked before.


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 22, 2008)

I hate MothBrown. I bought it hearing so many good things, but it isn't that great of a color.


----------



## iheartcolor (Mar 22, 2008)

Bare Trance lipstick.  Blarg!

-Lauren


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Mar 22, 2008)

I regret buying tinted lip conditioner stick spf 15. It stinks and the sticker on top looks cheap.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Mar 22, 2008)

Utterly Frivolous lipstick so looks utterly ridiculous on me!

Dark Soul pigment: it made my eyes itch for 2 days!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 23, 2008)

Passionate eyeshadow, and I believe it's called Clue, from the Originals collection.  I just can't wear them, and passionate.. Ugh it makes me look dead! Lol.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 23, 2008)

Silver Ring e/s.
The colour does nothing for me, and it creases so badly. Even with UDPP, and even cheapy Boots eyeshadows don't ever crease on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not impressed.


----------



## queenofhearts87 (Mar 23, 2008)

Pink Bronze full sized pigment. I didn't need it, and I've attempted to wear it once, but it was cheap and I coudn't say no.


----------



## karinaf (Mar 23, 2008)

seedling, floral fantasy, et. al from whichever collection was after balloonacy... seriously... worst colour payoff ever, and just ugly all around.  i can't even get anyone who wants to buy these anymore!


----------



## nadiya (Mar 24, 2008)

The Holiday Softsparkle pencil set because they're scratchy and they pull!


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 24, 2008)

*nadiya*; i agree! the color fades in less than an hour and all im left with is the annoying glitter & its sooo hard to remove! =/


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 24, 2008)

Cornflower pigment, I don't know it just doesn't look that good on me. It's a beautiful colour just not on me!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Oh, what a painful thread this is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Chill e/s*: I *still* can't remember why I bought this in the first place.
(My 2) *Fluidlines*: too hard for me to work with.
*Foxy Lady Eye Kohl Pencil*: I looked like I had irritated eyes.
*3D Glass & Lipglass Pencil*: I felt ripped off. Really.
*Cyber l/s*: To me, it's just too damn dark -- and purple -- for most people._

 
I'm so with you on Chill eyeshadow! I only bought it because I attended a master class at MAC and the artist used it--it looked fabulous on the model but on me, blah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Heatherette's Fleshpot lipstick--only looks good if you're going for that Mod 60s look or want to look embalmed, IMO...not cute.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 25, 2008)

all the fafi stuff i bought with the exception of sugar trance lipgloss heh.


----------



## lsperry (Mar 25, 2008)

N Collection Nanogold es, Soft Ochre PP, 3N and 4N LGs, 3N LS, both Fafi quads. 
None of these complimented my NW45 skin and all made me look OLD and DEAD! LOL...
I sent it all back to MAC. This is only the 2nd time I've sent stuff I've ordered online back. And I order 99% of my MAC online. I was so disappointed in those 2 collections.

But Heatherette made up for it!!


----------



## kobri (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kitten* 

 
_in canada, pigments seem to cost soo much more than everywhere else. but i've been hearing people talking about pigment samples and how they're better than the full-sizes because you will never finish a full-size amount of pigment, so where do you get sample sizes? is it even possible for somebody that doesn't work at a mac store? please don't grill me if this has been asked before._

 

I usually get pigment samples in swaps on Makeup Alley. It can be difficult to find people to swap to canada, but I have gotten a lot of samples that way and it definitely helps to curb the overspending. You know if you love a colour and will use it by the time you finish the sample, if you ever do. Also if you don't like a colour you didn't waste a lot on it (just a product you didn't want and some shipping) and you can try mixing it with other colours to make new ones.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 17, 2008)

Right now... Fafi Eyes 2.
Jewel Blue eyeshadow...
Engaging MES
Yeah...


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 17, 2008)

sculpt and shape. the contour powder doesnt even show up on my skin that good! my refined golden bronzer works waaaaayyy better


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a bunch!
- *Kohl Powers *- They run like crazy on me in no time.
- *Lipglass pencils* - I lost more product sharpening them that I actually got to use.  They are WAY too soft.
- *Liquidlast Liner* - THICK and goopy.  Love the color range, hate the product.
- *Moth Brown e/s* - I just don't see what the big deal is.
-*C- Shock Eyeshadows* - I bought all of them for their awesome colors, but they are so hard to work with.  They are chalky and difficult to blend.  I ended up selling all of them but Wondergrass.

I know there is more, but those stand out to me most.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd like to add my Fafi quads to the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worst colour payoff ever! They barely show up on me. Very disappointed with those.


----------



## lsperry (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_I'd like to add my Fafi quads to the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worst colour payoff ever! They barely show up on me. Very disappointed with those._

 
I 2ND THIS, BIG TIME!


----------



## KikiB (Apr 18, 2008)

Well so far, everything that I have bought I am glad that I have bought...because I am extremely selective. For awhile, it was Teal pigment, because it is a little too dark for me, but now that I'm starting to mix shadows I'm getting some use out of it. 

And if I get anything that I find that I'm starting to wish I hadn't bought, I really take the time to work with it, see what else I have in my makeup collection that might go with it, and if necessary buy some new things...works every time.


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 18, 2008)

Metal-X Plum Electric - The color is too dark for me and I have no idea how to use it.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 18, 2008)

These were mostly b2m's but I wish I had selected more carefully:

1N (glaze, totally worthless)
Impassioned l/s

and I will echo the Fafi palettes...why make such beautiful colors when you can't even see them?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't really like the Fafi quads. So pale and weird shadow combos.
Chiaroscuro paint. It's like... such a gross silvery green.
The Lipglass Pencils. I didn't buy them, but I MUST agree with all of you! SUCH A MISTAKE of a product!! It's the lip pencil for someone that doesn't want a lip pencil. What??
Pigments and Glitters. I have SO many, and I barely ever use them! I always go straight for the pressed eyeshadows and forget about the pigments!
Alot of my lipsticks and lipglasses. I love them all, but realistically, I am always going for my Myth and Blankety, and my Ample Pink. =/


----------



## shoegal27 (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Honeylust! Ughhh what a terrible shadow. Its so messy and it doesn't stay put! I have other gold or honey shadows that aren't MAC but work better than this. I have used it a few times but I don't know if I can exchange it if its been over 30 days :\

Another is Electro Sky. Its a weird dull blue. I love blue but I have way too much of it. I think I have all the blue shadows except for Clarity but thats because I have Electric Eel which is just like it._

 
I thought the same exact thing when I first tried Honey Lust but now what I do is I wet my brush and dip and then pack it on. I don't think it has ruined my shadow at all, and if it does, its better than not getting it on and dumping it in the traincase to die.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 21, 2008)

I barely touch my eyeshadows from the blue storm collection (blue storm, thunder and stormwatch). I'm also not thrilled with electro sky paint pot.


----------



## honeebee (Apr 21, 2008)

Lustre e/s w/ the exception of Goldbit are too glittery, messy.
Frost Lipsticks- I hardly wear them, yet I continue to buy them.


----------



## anilegne (Apr 22, 2008)

Delusion color stick.  I think I used it once.
Anyone remember that one?


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 22, 2008)

premaditated ccb, it's a great red but i never use it.


----------



## jin1022000 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hm... for me, LOTZ OF STUFF THAT I WISH I HADN'T BOUGHT WHEN I RECEIVE MY CREDIT CARD BILL BY THE END OF THE MONTH!!!

MAC cosmetics 04/01
MAC cosmetics 04/04
MAC cosmetics 04/07
MAC cosmetics 04/11 ....
the list goes on and on...

well... I REALLY do wish that I hadn't bought some of the LE stuff... (I bought them just becuz they were LE, and then I realized I never got the chance to touch them...) should've waited for a while then purchase~ *sigh*

Here's my list:
sweetness beauty powder (because I saw a better one came out... the blush that was included in dress camp, so much better than sweetness!)
carbon e/s (*sigh*... I use it as an e/l, wut a waste since I already have 20 something e/lz)
lollipop loving (stupid reason, I first bought it, then I realized it looks better to pair up w/ sock hop, then I had to spend extra $$$ for sock hop *tears*)


----------



## melliquor (Apr 25, 2008)

There are so many products that I regret recently.  Here is my list...

Antiquitease MES... sold them all
Off the Radar... what an ugly colour for me.  I hate orange e/s.
Novel Twist pearlizer... useless product for me.  I have used it once.
CShock e/s... they looked so pretty in the pot but putting them on... HORRIBLE.  I sold them all.
Trax... the colour doesn't look right on me.

I can't think of anymore right now but I am sure I have several more.


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I'm thinking I may end up selling royal assets metallic palette, shadows: Creme de violet, going bananas, spring up, fab n flashy, pink venus, scene 1, they just dont show much on my skin tone. Pigments: cornflower(so messy), naked, golden lemon( I hate),  and cocomotion. Blushes: other wordly, Lipstick: mattene cafe latte it just doesn't really show on my skin. Sounds like I need to sell some of my stash soon!_

 
I use Other Worldly as eyeshadow and highlighter because as blush, eww no.


----------



## pennybeau (Apr 28, 2008)

Vapour Eyeshadow

Rushmetal Pigment: I actually have two of these now and they're driving me crazy

Dual Edge Pencil Black Funk/Pop Blue: So pretty but they smudge in like 30 seconds


----------



## sofabean (May 1, 2008)

i sooo regret buying the royal hue shadestick. i can't get any eye shadow colors to show up when i use it as a base. it's too overpowering!!


----------



## aleksus (May 1, 2008)

Pink Lemonade l/g. I love the colour but the consistency sucks and no matter how carefully I try to apply it it looks terrible. I wonder if that's the case with all the lipglosses..


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 1, 2008)

Tan pigment... I've had it a month and have yet to use it. I like Mulch better.


----------



## mreichert (May 1, 2008)

the MES- I hardly ever use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look so much better in the pot...


----------



## ewlialovesme (May 2, 2008)

So many things:

- Girlie eyeshadow. It looked great for my Snowgirl makeover, but pink near my eyes is always a bad idea, especially if I don't have a pro MUA to put it on...

- Folio and Chelsea lipsticks. First-time mistakes, see "First MAC product thread"...

- Breath of Plum blush. Not flattering on me at all.

- Honesty eyeshadow. Bad texture, hard to apply!

- Prr lipgloss. Porn star lips, just general bad for my Asian skintone.

- Pervette lipstick. AMAZING colour for someone with pinkier skintone. Looked horrific on me, but I loved the colour anyway...


----------



## zabbazooey (May 2, 2008)

Dear Rachel

QUIT BUYING FREAKIN SHADESTICKS! Just because Mangomix and Corn are discontinued, does NOT mean you need to buy it or that it will look good on you! 

Love,

Your Wallet

P.S. You never use shadesticks anyways!


----------



## halal_beauty (May 2, 2008)

i wish i hadn't gotten the sculpt and shape duo in warm light/definitive.  if i had just waited, i could have followed MACArtistFauryn's lead and used blunt for contour, which is much prettier.  let's see, what else....hey sailor l/g, era e/s, rollickin' p/p, and hollywood nights l/s, which is gorgeous but to va-va-va-voom for me LOL!


----------



## twilightessence (May 2, 2008)

Nighthawk/Front Row e/l - OMG. I fight so much with this thing. I put it on (never touched the Front Row end :S) and it smudges EVERYWHERE. I cannot for the life of me get it right. I've learned how to make it look good and even but it still gets everywhere and if I accidently touch my eyes? Forget it, its over. I need just a regular, brown eyeliner -_-.

High Top l/s - I LOVE this color but I don't know how to wear it. And its a glaze which I've found I just don't like.

Money, Honey Dazzleglass - Sticky, glittery... Yuck. I don't like it at all. I got mine on eBay like a month before they came out and was kind of hoping it was a fake since I didn't like it but, alas, it was real....

I would have regretted Fafi Eyes 2 but I didn't buy it LOL. I bought Fafi Eyes 1 and they sent me the wrong one and I was told to keep Fafi Eyes 2 and they sent me quad 1! But I'm soooo glad I didn't spend all that money on quad 2 :S. Quad 1, however, is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## miss_bailey (May 5, 2008)

Holiday Set brushes.
Such a waste of money the quality is NOTHING in comparison to regular brushes.


----------



## candi17 (May 5, 2008)

I don't even have that big of a collection, yet I already have a bunch of things I regret buying.  Such as:

Northern Lights MSF - too glittery
Take Wing quad - bruised eyes don't look good on me
Kitchmas - does not stay on my eye, just falls onto my face
Blue Brown pigment - where's the blue?  just turns reddish brown on me
Lustre e/s - glittery fall-out mess
Fresh Buzz l/s - frosty lips not good


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (May 5, 2008)

Pen 'n Pink e/s.


----------



## Mais (May 6, 2008)

Melrose Mood l/s and Hollywood Nights l/s from the Heatherette collection.  My NC40-42 skin cannot pull these l/s off.  REGRET BIG TIME.

Willing to swap/sell these.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shoegal27* 

 
_I thought the same exact thing when I first tried Honey Lust but now what I do is I wet my brush and dip and then pack it on. I don't think it has ruined my shadow at all, and if it does, its better than not getting it on and dumping it in the traincase to die._

 
I actually like it now! LOL I found a way to make it work for me. I also wet my brush with a mixing medium a tiny bit and it goes on a lot smoother.


----------



## lvgz (May 7, 2008)

yeah, agreed on the foundations. totally spaced my mind. i keep buying and buying bc it looks SO flawless on, but damn that morning after where the cystic acne starts up. =(


----------



## stella89 (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Enthusiast* 

 
_Pen 'n Pink e/s._

 
Agreed!! one of the many occasions where i should've tested it before i bought it (another was the finery set last year in plum, didnt suit me at all)
havent quite given up on pen n pink yet tho, it was suggested to me by an MA so theres got to be a use for it!


----------



## user79 (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kitten* 

 
_in canada, pigments seem to cost soo much more than everywhere else. but i've been hearing people talking about pigment samples and how they're better than the full-sizes because you will never finish a full-size amount of pigment, so where do you get sample sizes? is it even possible for somebody that doesn't work at a mac store? please don't grill me if this has been asked before._

 
You can buy samples from individual sellers, check the Specktra Clearance Bin. You can't engage in selling, asking to buy or anything like that outside the forum.


BTW, Canada's pricing is a lot less than Europe, the pigments here are even more expensive than Canada. I think Canada is the second cheapest country to buy MAC. behind the States!


----------



## user79 (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloudburst* 

 
_Uppity Fluidline - it's pretty as a shadow, but dosen't do it as a liner._

 
Yep, there should be more pigmentation in this one, although it looks nice as a liner over dark shadows, try it with a smokey eye look.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I'm hating Blue Brown Pigment again. I think I'm getting rid of it for real this time. I'm tired of looking like:

I've had the shit beat out of me
A fly's wing
I have 2 cockroaches on my eyes

every time I wear it. I've given it chances upon chances and tried to pair it with other colors, but everything doesn't work for everyone. The shit is just ugly on me._

 
Try it on top of a red lipstick, it looks gorgeous!! Also in red nailpolish, makes a really unique colour.

It also works better for the eyes over a blue or black base to dampen the red tones and bring out the irridescence. I love it a lot over Sharkskin or Sea Me shadestick!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 8, 2008)

These are some of my most recent regrets!

I really don't think I should have bothered getting the Fafi Squeeze It lipglass. I tested it on my hand and have only gone out wearing it once and *that*was only because I was aware that it had been languishing in my collection. The colour is pretty but too dark for me. If I'd seen it at a counter instead of online, I wouldn't have bothered with it.

Newly Minted e/s - it just doesn't work on me at all. I look ill and I find it hard to blend.

I know lots of people love the MSF Naturals, but I've given up on mine. I hoped for that sort of airbrushed look it can give, but it was too drying for me. I had read various comments to that effect, but as my skin is only dry at times, I thought it could still look good on me - wrong!


----------



## chocokitty (May 8, 2008)

*lipsticks* (all of them) don't know why I had so many when I prefer l/g -- I emptied them out to use for B2M and got l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*loose blot powder* -- it's too messy for me, I prefer the pressed blot powder


----------



## Metal_Goddess (May 9, 2008)

Metal-X creme shadow - I got 2 of them use them both once maybe twice. Very hard to work with and creases too.

Royal assets cool eyes - never really use it

Softsparkle Eye Pencil set - to hard to work with and they breaks up while sharping and applying.

Fresco Rose Paint Pot - This is the only paint pot that i have gotten, I will not be buying any other colors since this one is sooo hard to work with, doesn't cover evenly and makes my lids look "scalely".

Hush Cream Colour base - The salesgirl at the counter said to put it on under the Metal-X shadows. I don't know what else I could use this for.

Big Kiss Plushglass - Not a color a use that often, could have really done with out this one.


----------



## amber_j (May 9, 2008)

I'm trying so hard to love the Fafi Eyes 2 Quad, but it takes so much time and effort to stop my eyes looking like a hot glittery mess whenever I use it. The colours and compact are so pretty though - I can't bring myself to sell or swap it


----------



## macaholic2912 (May 9, 2008)

the black/blue double ended eye liner from heatherette-faar to smudgy
blackberry e/s-had a makeover done where the MUA used this in the crease, i just dont bother with it
slimshine l/s in intimacy-pretty colour but looks strange since im only 15!


----------



## Zoffe (May 10, 2008)

Probably Blast o Blue lipstick from C-shock..
I've never worn it out but I had to have a blue lipstick, lol... So it's not like I'm gonna sell it or anything... I'll keep it just because it's blue


----------



## Rennah (May 13, 2008)

Probably only Fafi Eyes 2.

le sigh.


----------



## .k. (May 13, 2008)

poco pink lip glass. hard to work with. ugh looks like crap when not mixed with something else. ugh im sticking to plain old lip gloss


----------



## jardinaires (May 13, 2008)

overgrown eye shadow

fafi eyes 1

blackground paint pot

and, ironically, plumage eye shadow. i used it quite often until i bought stormwatch, which is more useful to me as a crease color or whatever when i use teals. plumage does look great if you can play with it a little bit, but it really leaves a lot to be desired now that i have something i consider better.. i wish the color in the pot was the same color as the HEX color the website uses, lol. i'd be in love if it was.


----------



## laa_cat (May 14, 2008)

Like most of my MAC items (and actually most of my makeup!) 

I feel like I bought a lot of them just for the sake of buying them.  I don't even wear that much makeup to begin with.  But I never regret buying pigments because they are just so pretty to look at


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 5, 2008)

*****


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jun 18, 2008)

- *Honeylust*... such a pretty color in the pan... such a crappy glittery mess to put on
- *Retrospeck*... oh how I hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 30 day return policy... your days are numbered

*note to self: "never ever buy another eyeshadow without a make-up artist try it out on me"*


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jun 18, 2008)

Some random CCB... it's all worn out on the back so Im not even sure which one it was-- the MAC MA @ my first time @ MAC conned me into buying it when I told her I liked to have an "glowy" look... well.. wtf? Im like.. tanner than tan and it just looks a hot mess.. I dont know how to use it or WHAT to use it for-- sometimes I put it on as an eyeshadow but it creases like no other.. what EXACTLY are these dumb things for anyways???

Da bling e/s... wtf? I decided I hate velux pearl... it has 0 color pay off and I just dont get it.

passionate e/s- I LOVE LOVE LOVE this color- I got it when the freestanding store was out of EVERYTHING from the barbie loves MAC collection... but it makes me look like I have pink eye.. literally. Im still trying to figure out a way to use this!

Impassioned l/s- another MAC MA suggestion when out of the BLM collection... I HAVE NEVER USE THIS IN MY LIFE. in fact-- it is SO FRIGGIN hot pink and SO MATTE that it's just hideous- I dont know who would use this! WHO!? someone tell me! WTF? It's like a joke! I dont know WHY I bought it!.. I will say on that excursion I discovered blacktrack fluidline which is my HG of makeup products so I cant be that dissapointed.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I don't really regret buying Electro lipstick (super bright orange from Neo Sci Fi Collection) cuz it's soooo pretty.

I just wish I hadn't forgot to buy a million blotting papers along with it


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm well as much as i used to love the lip glosses i'm gonna hafta say all of MAC's lip products.. BECAUSE I CAN'T USE THEM! I used them for YEARRSSS until I was 18 and they ALL OF A SUDDEN broke my entire area around my mouth out, I was so upset. I've had a few break outs since then because I couldn't resist.. now I can & I just buy everything else BUT l/g & l/s!


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 27, 2008)

Wedge e/s!! The color just won't come out on my skin.. grrr..


----------



## asaphia (Jul 20, 2008)

I may be the first to say this, but I'm actually not too fond of the *#190 foundation brush*... as in I have used/own better ones than that, for cheaper as well.. 

I haven't regretted any of my brushes other than the #190. For me, while the bristles feel soft to touch (with fingertips) the application and finish doesn't measure up, not for the price and not for the brand, and I find that the bristles leave streak marks more than some.. interestingly enough every single MAC artist I've seen applying foundation have used the #187 for foundation instore..


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 20, 2008)

ruby woo lipstick. this looked 80's hot pink on me!


----------



## concertina (Jul 20, 2008)

Vegas Volt - its just...wow...*ORANGE!!*

Beauty Marked - I'm just not skilled enough to figure out how to use this e/s. Its just so...powdery and flaky with no payoff and makes me look dead...


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

Prep and Primer primer.. broke me out!


----------



## animacani (Jul 21, 2008)

Bronzing powder in matte bronze , eyeshadow in pink venus.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but all the blushes I bought before the Sonic Chic blushes.  I only have two of the SC's but if I could own the whole collection, the rest of my blushes would be in the Clearance Bin in a heart beat!

Ochre Style - melts into my skin a bit too well.
Bare Fetish l/g, La-di-bra! l/s - how to wear these without looking dead, only NW people know...
Shimpagne msf - like my pores need more attention!
Glissade msf - the colour just isn't worth the glitter imo
Flashtronic mrs - see above!
Electro Sky e/s - refuses to blend.
Dollymix quad - pretty but incredibly dupeable, esp. w/ the new shadows coming out.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 21, 2008)

Definitely glitters- they would have been nice back in the late 90s when I was in my "raver" phase, but not so much now that I am a mommy and starting a professional career.

Another one is Chicky lipglass stain!  Several years ago I had an event and went to MAC to get my m/up done and the MA used this on top of something else.  Well, I purchased it not realizing it looked nice on me simply b/c it was over something else.  Long story short, I have only used it twice and its sitting in my drawer feeling very neglected.
That's about all I can think of ATM, and I've been buying MAC since about '95 so I guess that's pretty good!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_ 
Impassioned l/s- another MAC MA suggestion when out of the BLM collection... I HAVE NEVER USE THIS IN MY LIFE. in fact-- it is SO FRIGGIN hot pink and SO MATTE that it's just hideous- I dont know who would use this! WHO!? someone tell me! WTF? It's like a joke! I dont know WHY I bought it!.._

 
I actually adore Impassioned. For me, the colour is fantastic. If you don't want yours and still have it, feel free to send it my way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






The MAC item I have and really dislike (mind you, it was given to me and I thankfully didn't buy it) are the bloody eyelash curlers. We don't get along. I'm one of those girls that thinks they look like torture tools anyway, and for me, these actually feel like it. There is NO WAY to get these curlers around my lashes so that it gets them all properly, and so that they don't pinch. UGH. The curve on them just does NOT work for me AT ALL. They sit there and I glare at them.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 24, 2008)

the brow duo...embark or handwritten works just as well. The duo is lost somehwere in my room and I haven't bothered to find it


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 24, 2008)

Fafi lipsticks:
Flash-N-Dash
Not So Innocent
Fafi Eyes 2

Hate myself for getting suckered by packaging.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 24, 2008)

Parrot e/s - I don't know what all the hype is about, swatched it 1x, hate it

I was going to get the MES e/s but after reading this I think I will pass.


----------



## Pinkylicious (Jul 25, 2008)

Bang on blue e/s
worst.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no color payoff...


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 25, 2008)

fafi eyes 2 quad.

i even depotted it and put it into my palettes so i would use the colors, but i STILL dont ever use them.
ugh.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I actually adore Impassioned. For me, the colour is fantastic. If you don't want yours and still have it, feel free to send it my way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The MAC item I have and really dislike (mind you, it was given to me and I thankfully didn't buy it) are the bloody eyelash curlers. We don't get along. I'm one of those girls that thinks they look like torture tools anyway, and for me, these actually feel like it. There is NO WAY to get these curlers around my lashes so that it gets them all properly, and so that they don't pinch. UGH. The curve on them just does NOT work for me AT ALL. They sit there and I glare at them._

 

wow really? I cant even figure out a way to appropriatly wear this. I dont even know HOW or WHERE I could wear it! Where do you wear it??? lol


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 25, 2008)

everything on my swap list! lol!
... but most of all: fairylite pigment (ew chalky & glittery), indie girl l/s, stereo rose MSF (thankfully i was able to sell it), any a million quad/palettes that i bought for the packaging/one color!


----------



## infernalmachine (Jul 25, 2008)

i regret way more of my d/s purchases but luckily they were cheap.  

the only MAC one i have so far.... Plum Dressing e/s.  i have NO IDEA how this is a veluxe pearl.  it's chalk!  

if i really wanna go purple i have to put this one on with my fingers.  makes me cry, coz it's so pretty.


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 26, 2008)

Love Connection and Two to Glow MES. 
Gone to hell on my lids in less than an hour, regardless of base/brush/wet/dry. Like my eyeballs just sucked it through my lids.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_wow really? I cant even figure out a way to appropriatly wear this. I dont even know HOW or WHERE I could wear it! Where do you wear it??? lol_

 
I wear it on my lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly, I'm not one who is afraid of colour in the least. I wear bright colours on an ordinary day, be it at home doing laundry, out running errands or getting fancy for a night on the town. So... yeah. Anywhere.


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 26, 2008)

Definitely Frost and Mauvement pigment. Both are chunky, glittery messes that I bought during the "Its MAC so I must have it" phase.

The more I try to use them, the more they upset me.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 27, 2008)

I got these, because they look so great on others.   

Blue Brown Pigment looked like radioactive toxic poop on my eyes no matter what I did with it.  I was so sad about that.  It was so highly recommended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C-Shock lipstick look like I had Pepto Bismol on my lips.  

Every time that wore Burnin' lipstick, I got questioned if I was into some new dark cult worship. What?!


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2008)

I totally regretted buying Light flush msf!

It oxidised on me to become TOTALLY ORANGE ON ME at the end of the day..

BOO!! none of my other MAC blushers or msfs have done that on me...

and i also regret buying CLUB. No matter how much i try to make it work for me, it just makes my eyes look bruised. It's an over rated e/s imo.

and rouge noir lipstick....Too red for me. I ended up giving this lipstick to my mum who is more into brighter color lipsticks than me.


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 28, 2008)

one more for me: *Patina* eyeshadow.. this thing doesnt show up at ALL! and Im NC20..


----------



## wilhelmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Beige-ing Shadestick, my first and last shadestick. Seemed so handy when I watched all the makeup tutorials on youtube. When I got it, used it twice and I already hate it. It messes up all my beautiful eyeshadows and I end up having this one big glowy stain on my eyelids  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Starlet Kiss from Heatherette. Pretty pink but just doesn't suit me


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 30, 2008)

club e/s, blue brown pigment, rubenesque paint pot


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 30, 2008)

Melrose Mood from Heatherette


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hate myself for getting suckered by packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!
Not that I immensely regret my Fafi/Heatherette purchases, but if they hadn't been in that packaging, I doubt I'd have bought half of what I did.
I'm sure I'd have been able to talk myself out of it.

Lesson learned.


----------



## sharkbytes (Jul 30, 2008)

Any of the shadesticks...I know a lot of my fellow Specktrites LOVE them, and I just absolutely hate 'em.  I'd rather use a paint, paint pot, or a CCB as a color base, I think they work much better.  

Also, Copperized pigment.  I thought it would be a gorgeous, coppery-gold, but instead it's a greenish color, basically what happens to copper when it oxidizes.  I haven't been able to get it to work with anything :/


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

Beige-ing Shadestick - didn't show up at all
Paint Magrittes and Stilife - wrong colours to me and don't like Paints
Pink freeze e/s - too cold shade for me
Rushmetal pigment - luckily it was a sample, but it's awful, texture is nothing but smooth
Pink plaid lipstick - too cold colour and looked violet, not pink
High tea lipstick - there wasn't enough colour or pigment


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

Snowgirl lipgloss - I've never used it
Chintz lipstick

There are a couple more lipsticks whose names escape me. They're all going to be used for my next B2M splurge at Xmas!


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

the lipglass pencils from the 3-D collection, i bought a bunch and used them once....they've been accumulation dirt ever since :s


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

i probably shouldn't have bought the loose mineral foundation. i've used it like once since i got it, and now that everyone knows it isn't all mac claimed it would be, it's a bitch to get rid of. i bought it at a pro store far from me, so i couldn't even return it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not a good use of thirty bucks.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 3, 2008)

^^ ITA about the mineral foundation.  Awaiting this thing's release I was a fan and a half, I anticipated it so much!  I expected something different, better.


----------



## lovecb06 (Aug 5, 2008)

swimming e/s-doesn't look good on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



electro l/s-it looks kinda ridiculous on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



stars n rockets- my ben nye palette has a similar color to it but is more pigmented.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2008)

fountain blue eyeshadow
i just got talent pool... i think i have shadows that are pretty similar. if i return it (even if ive never opened the box) will they throw it out? i don;t want a perfectly good product to be put in the trash cause i made a hasty decision.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Yeah, they'll chuck it.  You might just try swapping or selling it here.  I'm sure someone will want it, especially if it's BNIB.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2008)

aww no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what a pain in the ass. thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Aug 6, 2008)

I actually don't regret buying full size pigments, but I buy most of mine at CCOs, so that makes a difference.

I actually am happy with almost everything I have bought from MAC. A couple things, like Patina and Mauvement, I didn't like at first, but now I love them! (for those that don't like Mauvement, try it in the crease to blend out a shadow on the lid. I've done this a couple times, first with illegal cargo and then with copperized p/g, and I loved it)

However, I DO regret a few things, mostly Pastorale pigment. I cannot get that to show up, and its one of the few pigments that doesn't like being applied wet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have corn shadestick, but I hate the thing, and I regret architecture paint, its nice, but too much trouble. I've decided that I'm sticking to UDPP as a base. I also am not really liking Lollipop loving l/s still, but we're working on it


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionate* 

 
_the lipglass pencils from the 3-D collection, i bought a bunch and used them once....they've been accumulation dirt ever since :s_

 
Dude, I know I'm totally in the minority, but I love those things. I have 5 different colours and wish I had more!


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought FAFI EYES 2 Quad. I'm wishing to trade it for something else!! I haven't touched it, after I bought it I realized the colors didn't really worked for me. Do you gals have the link or can tell me how to post it to see if I can trade it for something else?


----------



## xxAngelxx (Aug 22, 2008)

My MAC collection isn't very big, but I still have a few things I wish I hadn't bought in the first place...

*Ornamental lustreglass*: just too dark on me, was the first MAC item I ever swapped away
*Bateaux lustreglass*: just came up metallic orange on me - not pretty; the first and only return I've done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Jewel Blue and Electric Eel eyeshadows*: so matte... I want these to work, I love blues... but its just not happening


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 22, 2008)

Lotusland... It's almost so shiny that the color doesn't show up!
Violetta Lipstick... Pretty but I almost never wear it unless I'm going for a bright raver look, which is almost never!
Sharkskin Shadestick... made me realize I do NOT like shadesticks!


----------



## nazia (Aug 23, 2008)

Inky Liquidlast (just...GAH!)
Rich Ground Fluidline (looks odd on me)
Painterly Paint Pot (waaaay too pale for me! Layin Low is perfect)
Mellow Mood Lipstick (Doesn't show up on my lips)


----------



## HeatherAnn (Aug 24, 2008)

I do not like my Electroflash MES... too glittery


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 25, 2008)

Chrome Yellow eyeshadow, it always.. ALWAYS shows up chalky on my lids no matter where I put it and how much I put on. Luckily I bought Bright Sunshine <~~ much BETTER yellow MUCH better.

Also, myth l/s - too light for my face, looks good for a mod look though.
MAC #150 brush, this brush just doesn't blend or apply well enough for me.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Aug 26, 2008)

Tan and Rose pigment.

Ew.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 26, 2008)

I have to ad Honey love l/s and and Loose Blot Powder to my list wiht Juxt e/s. I don't wear that much lipstick and Honeylove just isn't the shade for me and I'm not sure about the mat finish either. As for the loose blot powder my rimmel loose powder does the job as good as the loose blot, the only difference is the texture. I'm gonna stick to the cheaper alternative from now on.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Aug 27, 2008)

The Glitter Eye Pencil set from Antiquitease. They were hard and tugged at your eyes, plus the consistency was gritty.


----------



## mkay224 (Aug 27, 2008)

I went to a CCO a while ago and after not being able to find anything that I wanted (shocking!!) I hastily decided on the Engaging MES because it was the flashiest thing behind the counter and I couldn't get myself to leave without buying anything... It's definitely something I could never wear because the gold is so odd looking and the whole thing is so glittery.


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 27, 2008)

i honestly am regretting asking for the cool eyes palette from royal assets. i never use it, except for shadowy lady, and i don't like the way any of the other colors really look when i apply them.. i've tried to work them with different bases and stuff but i just don't really like it and that makes me really sad because the packaging is so beautiful.


----------



## angelika985 (Aug 30, 2008)

fafi 2


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 30, 2008)

Creme de Violet e/s. Looks so similar to Stars N' Rockets


----------



## ohnna-lee (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought a number of Cult Favs... I saw a girl inquiring about a dupe of her favorite lipglass because she didn't get a back up, so I went ahead and picked her up one and I liked the color also. Turns out she had found one at her counter.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 30, 2008)

Last weekend I bought "Copperbeam" pigment from the Overrich collection.

While the color is absolutely stunning, especially with my skin tone, I discovered that it looks IDENTICAL to a pigment that I already have [from another brand]. 

They look different in their containers but on my skin = EXACT SAME.

I'm contemplating exchanging it, but I hate doing that.


----------



## anguria (Aug 31, 2008)

1N l/s
Copper sparkle,Kitchmas,Helium and Frozen white
231 {I dont know what to do with this brush, too small}
Gold Spill MSF - glittery mess!
Pinch O'Peach 
Alpha Girl ans Smooth harmony b/p
Melrose Mood - WTF was i thinking?! Too cool for me
Eyepopping e/s - what an ugly color!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_fountain blue eyeshadow
i just got talent pool... i think i have shadows that are pretty similar. if i return it (even if ive never opened the box) will they throw it out? i don;t want a perfectly good product to be put in the trash cause i made a hasty decision._

 
fyi, I don't think FB and TP are similar at all.  Maybe you could play around with them both and you'll change your mind.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Creme de Violet e/s. Looks so similar to Stars N' Rockets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here again, this is another one I don't see.  In the pan, _maybe_, but applied they are way different.


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 31, 2008)

I usually love all my MAC products but I have purchased quite a few this year that leave me underwhelmed. 

1N l/s
Strawbaby and High Top l/s from Fafi
BPs from Heatherette
Dual eye pencils from Heatherette (I so wanted to love these)
Electroflash MES (my first and last purchases of these glitter bombs)


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 31, 2008)

Pink Plaid...It looks like I rubbed my lips with Calamine Lotion, ick.

Oh, and MiLady MES.  I should know better by now about MES, but I was dying for a red.  Chalky and tons of fallout


----------



## ohnna-lee (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_I usually love all my MAC products but I have purchased quite a few this year that leave me underwhelmed. 

1N l/s
Strawbaby and High Top l/s from Fafi
BPs from Heatherette
Dual eye pencils from Heatherette (I so wanted to love these)
Electroflash MES (my first and last purchases of these glitter bombs)_

 
I wasn't impressed with the Dual pencils either, I swatched two of them and figured I could get the same effect by using my Frost pigment with mixing medium. 


You should try layering the beauty powder with other product. I will usually apply my face powder, then Sculpt and Shape, then the bronzer and or MSF then the blush and or beauty powder.

I have stayed away from the MES also because I'm afraid the mica will irritate my eyes and I am prone to having allergic reactions now... lovely


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 1, 2008)

Richground fluidline! GRRRRR it tricked me.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pennybeau* 

 
_Vapour Eyeshadow

Rushmetal Pigment: I actually have two of these now and they're driving me crazy

Dual Edge Pencil Black Funk/Pop Blue: So pretty but they smudge in like 30 seconds_

 

I think the exact same thing about these (dual edge pencil)... it's the only thing I regret buying from MAC... oh and not to forget the MES from antiquitease... HELL !!!! those are the biggest chuck of glitter I ever saw in an eye shadow.. and they fall all over the place... I hate those!!!!


----------



## JediFarfy (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Pink Plaid...It looks like I rubbed my lips with Calamine Lotion, ick._

 
OMG yes! I bought it cause it said Plaid. And it's the most horrific lip color on me ever.

Other regrets:
- Lipliners. I never use them, they just wear off.

- Full pigments. Well, until I press them. Then my friends and I will ove them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Anything limited edition. I either love it and can't have more (IN LIVING PINK! SUNDAYS BEST!! STRAWBABY!) or I won't use it BECAUSE it's limited. Ugh. Why bother?

I'm sure there's more, but that's all I can think of right now. 

JF


----------



## saraelyse_c (Sep 2, 2008)

violet pigment... i really wanted to love it but it is just one of those colors that i cant seem to do anything with. its not a deep enough violet for my tastes, and i look clownish when i wear it.


----------



## amani220 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glitter Liner, Zeal e/s and Black Tied e/s.  See the trend...too much glitter


----------



## radarlove (Sep 5, 2008)

Lady Bug lipstick. The MA told me it was a good red for someone who didn't want super dramatic red lips. I tried it on in the store and it looked alright so I bought it, but now it looks orange and I look like the crazy bag lady on the street.

If I'm going to do red lips, I _want_ them to be dramatic! So I bought Ruby Woo and I love it.


----------



## Miss A (Sep 7, 2008)

the fafi eyes 2 quad i have no clue how to incorporate those colors, very light not high pigment, really though if anyone has tips on how to apply PLEASE TELL MEE!!! same goes for the royal assets 6 smokey eyes the case is soooo pretty but alas no luck making eyes smokey. i bought the metallic eyes from royal assets and i ADORE it.


----------



## Miss A (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lexxiii* 

 
_Lotusland... It's almost so shiny that the color doesn't show up!
Violetta Lipstick... Pretty but I almost never wear it unless I'm going for a bright raver look, which is almost never!
Sharkskin Shadestick... made me realize I do NOT like shadesticks!_

 
im looking for a sharkskin......hint hint


----------



## Miss A (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I'm trying so hard to love the Fafi Eyes 2 Quad, but it takes so much time and effort to stop my eyes looking like a hot glittery mess whenever I use it. The colours and compact are so pretty though - I can't bring myself to sell or swap it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know!!!! do you have pics of any looks you have done with the quad? its the only colors that i have a hard time with!! it angers me.....


----------



## JesseVanity (Sep 9, 2008)

The 275 brush.
The 188 brush.
The 213 brush.

Sunsonic lipstick from neo sci fi.
Goldmine e/s, too yellow for me.

Theres loads more, but I can't think of any right now.


----------



## ploylovesmac (Sep 11, 2008)

steel blue pigment arrgggh!! never looks good n me! didnt even knoe y i bought it in the first place

sunpower solarbits too lazt to use em, too many fall out.

thats about it i think 
i like what i buy most of the time.

oh.. im not a big fan of mac prep n prime face
makes me oily


----------

